
Prime Numbers for the Win (2009) - todsacerdoti
https://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/06/prime-numbers-for-win.html
======
odomojuli
Solving a bug using a cicada heuristic. Clever!

For anyone unfamiliar, cicadas spawn in years of 17 or 19 to avoid overlap
with predator cycles which tend to occur in years of 2 or 3.

------
wruza
Another way of spreading the load is to sleep(random(sensible_delay)) before
executing a scheduled task.

~~~
mark-r
With random numbers there's still a non-zero chance of everything happening at
the same time. Prime numbers make things more predictable and consistent.

------
MatthiasWandel
This problem would be better and more consistently solved by just offsetting
some of the scripts in time. Who says the 10 second script needs to run on
even seconds or even multiples of 5?

